# How many times cultured? Recycled Yeast.



## Danscraftbeer (16/5/15)

I've gone as far as 4th culture. With home brewing etc. 1st 2nd 3rd cultures have been the best working yeast I've ever used. The fifth brew got an off flavor so I accept that was pushing it, but it may not have been the yeast that was the problem either. Each recycle could pick up the odd organism that's not wanted!
Just curious about keeping the culture going.
How many cultures have people done?


----------



## Yob (16/5/15)

I've seen a commercial go 128


----------



## donmateo (16/5/15)

I usually do around 3, ie I try to brew in cycles doing three beers normally ascending in ABV with the same yeast. Normally the second pitching is (far) more vibrant than the first, but strangely it doesn't always continue, I would have thought that the third would be better again, but many times it's not. I have heard people talk of yeast nutrients which I have never really used, but perhaps this is something to look into.
One thing is for sure though, If I get a beer where i'm not very happy with the flavours, i won't try and repitch that yeast....I have found numerouse times that flavours (particularly flaviours I'm not happy with) tend to repeat on to the next generation, when I'd really like to get rid of them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/15)

What I do is make an initial starter then separate that into 6 smaller starters.

Start with the first starter and reculture until its stuffed.

The grab the second starter and do the same

By the time you reach the 6th first gen starter you have already done 20-brews of an initial yeast


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/5/15)

Thats it. If the taste/smell tests are good with a brew then the yeast is good to recycle.
Its not about saving anything its about getting the best yeast.
I have recently found recycled yeast from my most hopy fragrant beers to carry on that hopy fragrance in a starter.

I think its safe to stick with up to 3rd culture without any ditch brews.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What I do is make an initial starter then separate that into 6 smaller starters.
> 
> Start with the first starter and reculture until its stuffed.
> 
> ...


Wow. I just think its a matter of exposure to the brews and the transfers and the handling that is the risk.
Against the strength of the yeast itself.
Interesting. B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/15)

Yeast will mutate of time

Thats why I split my first gen,


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeast will mutate of time
> 
> Thats why I split my first gen,


1st gen meaning from the lab?
Do you recycle from brews?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/5/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> 1st gen meaning from the lab?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> > 1st gen meaning from the lab?
> >
> > *Yes*
> >
> > ...


best practice with low risk and high pitch rates nice one.


----------



## wombil (17/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu, on 16 May 2015 - 11:06 PM, said:




Ducatiboy stu said:


> Danscraftbeer, on 16 May 2015 - 10:47 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best practice with low risk and high pitch rates nice one.


Sounds good to me but where and how do you draw it off?
Is it from the top where the krausen is, or from the bottom, or just plain beer?

Is this just kept in a jar in the frige or freezer untill the next brew?

I usually keep about 200 Ml of slurry in a jar in the frige for the next brew and dump another brew on the remaining yeast cake.
It works ok but maybe your system is better.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/15)

wombil said:


> Ducatiboy stu, on 16 May 2015 - 11:06 PM, said:
> 
> 
> best practice with low risk and high pitch rates nice one.
> ...


----------



## wombil (17/5/15)

Thanks Stu.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/5/15)

I've just started getting back into re-using yeast after a while where I just couldn't be bothered. I used to rinse it from the trub after emptying the fermenter, but now I harvest from my starters because it's way easier.

I purposely overbuild my starters by about a litre, in order to harvest around 850 mL into a similar sized jar, which is stored in the fridge for use on the next one. The remainder of the starter is cold crashed and decanted before being pitched into the main brew. This process is repeated each time with the yeast in the jar going into the starter. I've heard of it being done up to 18 times without any noticeable effects on the resultant beers fermented with it.

I wouldn't expect everyone to adopt this method but it works for me so I'm happy to continue doing it.


----------



## ebyelyakov (28/5/15)

Wyeast 2308.... I did four... The latest was the best -- the flavour improved dramatically compared to the previous three.. I was readying myself to rid it but after sampling the fourth batch decided to see how it will behave for a bit longer.


----------

